# The Good Guys - Anyone else watching? (Spoilers possible)



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I know it's really dumb, but this show cracks me up. More funny lines than most sitcoms these days. Last episode was the funniest yet.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

I'm undecided. Kinda funny, more than kinda stupid. I've got unwatched eps, but I don't know if I'll get around to them before they get knocked off my Tivo.


----------



## dowalker (Sep 29, 2002)

There is something about this show that tickles my funny bone. I know it is stupid, but it is funny stupid. I am keeping it on my list for now.


----------



## Carfan (Aug 9, 2003)

dowalker said:


> There is something about this show that tickles my funny bone. I know it is stupid, but it is funny stupid. I am keeping it on my list for now.


:up: +1


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

dowalker said:


> There is something about this show that tickles my funny bone. I know it is stupid, but it is funny stupid. I am keeping it on my list for now.


Exactly. It's like Airplane. You know it's a spoof on the genre and knowing that it isn't taking itself seriously makes me laugh all the more. And I think the two partners are well cast and work well together.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I like it enough to keep watching.

I just wonder what the real Dallas Police Dept. thinks about it.


----------



## HIHZia (Nov 3, 2004)

I watched some of it, but couldn't get past Bradley Whitford's character. Did I miss something? Is he a retarded cowboy sidekick who was magically transported from the 1800's and doesn't quite understand the modern world?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Seems to me he's stuck in the 70's.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

steve614 said:


> Seems to me he's stuck in the 70's.


19 or 18?


----------



## HIHZia (Nov 3, 2004)

allan said:


> 19 or 18?


I'm going with 18. I mean really, who yells at and threatens to shoot the "computer machine".


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

HIHZia said:


> I'm going with 18. I mean really, who yells at and threatens to shoot the "computer machine".


A drunken Starsky and Hutch refugee?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

JYoung said:


> A drunken Starsky and Hutch refugee?


Which is EXACTLY what this show is supposed to be, a spoof on the 1970s style cop shows.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Well, we like it.
Still loving the music what with T. Rex in both episodes so far and Brad Whitford did a super job playing ill.
Of course it's ridiculous, but we never let that stop us from liking a TV show.
It makes us laugh, so good enough.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

He's stuck in his 15 minutes of fame... from, yeah, 20 years ago. And, it sure seems the ladies are fine with that.  

I'm enjoying it. It is a silly show! 
But, I love anything Bradley Whitford.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Kind of odd...every episode, I find myself thinking about canceling the Season Pass early on, but by about halfway through I'm hooked again.

I think Whitford is the weak link...perhaps because he's been so smart in everything else I've seen him in, I just can't buy him as a moron.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

This show is hysterical! I'm enjoying it for what it is.

To me, lines like "the computer machine" aren't to show that the character has been magically transported from the 1800s, but rather it shows he hasn't kept up with the technology and goes out of his way to put new things down. He says things like that to show he doesn't need them.


----------



## holee (Dec 12, 2000)

HIHZia said:


> I watched some of it, but couldn't get past Bradley Whitford's character. Did I miss something? Is he a retarded cowboy sidekick who was magically transported from the 1800's and doesn't quite understand the modern world?


I think he's too over the top. I can accept him being a moron, but trying to talk the laptop into working, and then threatening it in the episode 2 weeks ago.....and being serious about it?

I just thought it was dumb, not funny.

I did think them messing up the tracking the first time due to him getting a virus on there was pretty good though.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

holee said:


> I did think them messing up the tracking the first time due to him getting a virus on there was pretty good though.


Yeah, he got those viruses from visiting porn sites. So he does know how to use a computer when it suits his desires. 

I love the car they drive around in all the time. No police issue cruiser or sedan for them. I really didn't like the flu-subplot from this last episode. I don't enjoy watching ill people.

This last episode wasn't the greatest. I think my favorite was the one dealing with the high end car theft ring and the traitor cop lady. The gunfight at the end had me laughing,


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I thought it was a lot of fun on the most recent episode how they kept passing the virus around to each other, and the only one who didn't get it was the Colin Hanks character because he took a flu shot. It was very cleverly done.


----------



## garys67 (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm digging it, though having grown up with them, I cotton to 70s cop/detective shows already, so I'm biased. I used to watch not only the well-known ones like Rockford, S&H, Hawaii 5-0, Baretta, Columbo, Police Woman/Story, etc., but I even fondly remember Petrocelli, Mannix and Christy Love.

And Barnaby Jones and Cannon always made me chortle.

Anyway, "The Good Guys" works for me, esp. as a summertime "Psych"-style show, meaning more laughs than thrills and mystery, but plenty of fun. 

Now let's go bust some punks!!


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

justen_m said:


> Yeah, he got those viruses from visiting porn sites. So he does know how to use a computer when it suits his desires.


I LOL'd when he would close one browser window and 5 more would open up in it's place. :up:
Do porn sites really do that to you?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Porn sites do that to you. Once I typed in Hotbod instead of Hotbot. Hotbot used be a good search engine aggregator so it was very useful. Predated Google by a few years. I got to the wrong page and everytime I clicked the back arrow, more porn pages came up. Closing the browser worked real well.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Lots of good reviews in this thread. I thought the promos made it look like an awful show, but I'll try it.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

Season Pass set, 

I liked the bath tub shoot out, well it would have been a shoot out if they shot back.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

holee said:


> I think he's too over the top. I can accept him being a moron, but trying to talk the laptop into working, and then threatening it in the episode 2 weeks ago.....and being serious about it?
> 
> I just thought it was dumb, not funny.
> 
> I did think them messing up the tracking the first time due to him getting a virus on there was pretty good though.


Dude, it was a Dell. I'd thought that you'd empathize with him threatening it.


Unfortunately, the ratings have been pretty poor for this show, pulling 1.5, 1.4 and 1.3 in 18-49 in the last three weeks.

I like the show for what it is but the prospects don't look good.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

We are liking this show so far. Lots of laughs.

I thought it was funny last night when Bradley Whitford's character was trying to memorize the names on the hotel computer and Colin Hanks' character just hit print. Bradley said something like "Wow, that thing has a mimeograph?"

And the music is great! I wonder if they will have to change all the music if it ever comes out on DVD. I know a lot of times, shows can't get the rights to the songs for DVD.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

markz said:


> And the music is great! I wonder if they will have to change all the music if it ever comes out on DVD. I know a lot of times, shows can't get the rights to the songs for DVD.


That's an issue with old shows, where they didn't think of (know about) home video when they wrote the contracts. These days, DVD rights should be built into the original contract. Unless they're mentally retarded.

Which, of course, is always a possibility...


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

markz said:


> We are liking this show so far. Lots of laughs.
> 
> I thought it was funny last night when Bradley Whitford's character was trying to memorize the names on the hotel computer and Colin Hanks' character just hit print. Bradley said something like "Wow, that thing has a mimeograph?"
> 
> And the music is great! I wonder if they will have to change all the music if it ever comes out on DVD. I know a lot of times, shows can't get the rights to the songs for DVD.


I really like this show! The mimegraph line was awesome! Cracked me up!

Love all the old music too, but then I'm a child of 60/70s rock and all those old cop shows as well.

I'm disappointed to hear it doesn't have good ratings...

Cheryl


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

As the owner of a 1977 Trans Am, I have to like this show. (His is a '79 or '80 though). It cracks us up, it's a great summer filler. My wife and I always comment on how much Colin Hanks sounds like his dad and how similar their mannerisms are. Kind of distracting, but kind of funny, too.

tk


----------



## LooseWiring (Jan 6, 2003)

Julie hated Bradley Whitford's character at first but since then he has grown on her.

This may be the funniest show currently showin new episodes.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

LooseWiring said:


> Julie hated Bradley Whitford's character at first but since then he has grown on her.
> 
> This may be the funniest show currently showin new episodes.


I thought it was the ONLY funny show currently showing new episodes.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I thought I'd hate this show but I like it. It's stupid but I've got no problem with stupid if I end up liking it.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

I like it! Dumb, fun comedy.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Haven't there only been two episodes, though? Some of the comments make it sound like it's been on for a few weeks already.

For the record, I was undecided after the first one, but beginning to like it. "Mimeograph" had me rewinding.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

wprager said:


> Haven't there only been two episodes, though? Some of the comments make it sound like it's been on for a few weeks already.


Three so far.

(There was a pretty big gap between the first two...)


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Three so far.
> 
> (There was a pretty big gap between the first two...)


And that means I missed one. Maybe my cable provider has it On-Demand.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

wprager said:


> And that means I missed one. Maybe my cable provider has it On-Demand.


Or hulu if worst comes to worst. It's not exactly a must see in HD, but, the DD soundtrack is done really well.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> Or hulu if worst comes to worst. It's not exactly a must see in HD, but, the DD soundtrack is done really well.


No Hulu up here.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

wprager said:


> No Hulu up here.


You don't have the Internet where you are?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Kind of odd...every episode, I find myself thinking about canceling the Season Pass early on, but by about halfway through I'm hooked again.
> 
> *I think Whitford is the weak link...perhaps because he's been so smart in everything else I've seen him in, I just can't buy him as a moron.*


Yeah. I feel the same way. It's just not tracking for me either in that respect. It's one of those SP's that will probably end up getting deleted, but I can't help but keep giving it one more chance.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If "Up here" is Canada, Internet yes, Hulu no. Hulu blocks Canadian visitors because so much of the content is "owned" by other parties in Canada.

As for the show itself, I like it.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I started watching this to see how Tom Hanks kid Colin would do. I almost killed the SP but since its a summer show it remains.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

After watching four episodes, I have to say that I like this show. Definitely keeping this SP.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I think I've laughed out loud more at the first three episodes I've watched of this than I did at the entire last season of "The Office." Bradley Whitford's kick and "computer machine" are good for a chuckle each time. 

"It's not a toy! It's an orange gun!"


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I think the show has gotten better.

The 3.51 or whatever episode was the best so far for me.

Taking a bit to adjust to bradley whitford being so over the top, but the show is growing on me.

To me it feels like the show is sort of finding its legs a bit. Like at first everyone was kind of feeling things out and they have made some adjustments and it is starting to get on more solid footing.

I remember when Modern Family first started, I and many other people had a hard time with how over the top Ty Burrell was but he settled in and became a great character.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

classicsat said:


> If "Up here" is Canada, Internet yes, Hulu no. Hulu blocks Canadian visitors because so much of the content is "owned" by other parties in Canada.
> 
> As for the show itself, I like it.


My parents were on vacation when the Lost finale aired. They still haven't seen it. I've been looking (for them) but have not been able to find anything that will *reliably* let them watch it. I hate doing it, but I may have to BT it (while that's still *legal* up here).


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Just watched the 1st and 3rd episodes last night, and we liked it. Pretty funny and good characters. The 2nd one must have been on when we were having some DVR hard drive issues, will have to watch that one online I guess. I'm not sure if it will have enough appeal to become a big hit, but I wouldn't mind if it were only on for half a season every year. I'd actually say that about a lot of shows since we're always so far behind on most of them.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Unfortunately, it looks the show is getting it's summer run cut short.

Not sure if Fox is just cutting their losses and are saving some episodes for the Fall but based on the ratings, I'd have to guess the former.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I deleted my SP a week or two ago when I tried to watch the 3rd or maybe 4th episode. It was just unbearably slow and humor was pretty lacking and/or too juvenile. Then I went and watched 5 or 6 episodes of Freaks & Geeks in a row to purge it from my immediate memory.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Unfortunately, it looks the show is getting it's summer run cut short.
> 
> Not sure if Fox is just cutting their losses and are saving some episodes for the Fall but based on the ratings, I'd have to guess the former.


According to the link posted, they plan to bring this back in the fall, at least repeats for the first 3 weeks of Sept and new episodes after that. It IS coming back on Fridays, so something can be read into that.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> According to the link posted, they plan to bring this back in the fall, at least repeats for the first 3 weeks of Sept and new episodes after that. It IS coming back on Fridays, so something can be read into that.


Quite honestly, I'm a little suspicious though.
The ratings have been 1.0 to 1.1 for 18-49 for the last few weeks.

Most shows would be canceled outright for those numbers (unless you're on the CW).


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

JYoung said:


> Quite honestly, I'm a little suspicious though.
> The ratings have been 1.0 to 1.1 for 18-49 for the last few weeks.
> 
> Most shows would be canceled outright for those numbers (unless you're on the CW).


That definitely sounds low... maybe for summer that's not as bad?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I tried to like it, but deleted the SP a couple of weeks ago. It just wasn't cutting it for us here at Chez Barnay.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

"Silvio's Way"

"Your Carter or my Carter"? I was waiting for that.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

JYoung said:


> Unfortunately, it looks the show is getting it's summer run cut short.
> 
> Not sure if Fox is just cutting their losses and are saving some episodes for the Fall but based on the ratings, I'd have to guess the former.


I hope they keep it. I love how completely absurd and over-the-top it is. Bradley Whitford's character is fantastic. I don't think Colin Hanks does a very good job, but he's good enough to play the straight man to Whitford's insanity.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

billboard_NE said:


> "Your Carter or my Carter"? I was waiting for that.


I called that line as soon as they were on opposite sides of the bad guys!

This episode was way over the top! Loving it! Didn't need all the close-ups of BW's butt, although it did add to the hilarity, in a Will Farrell way!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

This show is really stupid.

I like it.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> This show is really stupid.


Except for the smarty phones.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Jenny Wade isn't hard on the eyes.


----------



## erk48188 (Aug 16, 2002)

i love this show.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

I watched the pilot this morning on my commute. It's a good show for that. I like the over the top stuff.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

This last episode was way light on music, which is a lot of what got us into the show to begin with.
But we absolutely cackled during Whitford's underwear scenes, and I still find it purely hilarious that he is paid to do these things.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> Jenny Wade isn't hard on the eyes.


I had to replay the scene where she was reaching for something from a high shelf. She is quite curvy! And has a beautiful face!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

This show just cracks me up. I like that it's over the top. And I always love how they tie in the petty crimes that they are inspecting with the REAL crime. And Bradley Whitford. Who would have thunk him being so funny. You can tell he's having fun with part.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Silvio's Way was one of the worst episodes of tv I've ever watched. A tremendous drop off in comparison to the previous episodes of this show.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Just watched the one last night with the dogs and the meth labs. Still liking this one. And yeah, Jenny Wade is one reason I'll keep watching this.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I was on the verge of giving up on it, but "Smarty Phones" brought the show back from the brink.



markz said:


> I had to replay the scene where she was reaching for something from a high shelf. She is quite curvy! And has a beautiful face!


That was nice, too...


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

ElJay said:


> I was on the verge of giving up on it, but "Smarty Phones" brought the show back from the brink.


It's funny how different people like different things. I hated this episode.

I wonder if they'll fire the assistant D.A. for being too hot. Not that I mind, but she always wears ridiculously tight dresses.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> I wonder if they'll fire the assistant D.A. for being too hot. Not that I mind, but she always wears ridiculously tight dresses.


Why is this a problem?


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> It's funny how different people like different things. I hated this episode.
> 
> I wonder if they'll fire the assistant D.A. for being too hot. Not that I mind, but she always wears ridiculously tight dresses.


That's just how women lawyers dress. I learned that from Ally McBeal.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Anybody else still watching this show? I'm hanging in there and think it's occasionally pretty good. I just wish the Dan Stark character wasn't so cringe-worthilly ridiculous. I like all the other characters but I think they shot themselves in the foot making Stark such a cartoon.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I totally agree.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Still watching until cancellation. Boy am I an optimist


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

We still love the show. The Dan Starks character cracks us up after watching him on The West Wing.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I love this show. It's one of the handful of shows that get watched as soon as I see it show up in my Now Playing list.


----------



## Hmm252000 (Dec 11, 2008)

This show really makes me want to go out and bust some punks!  Sure the Dan character can be a bit over the top, but the writing is great and the chemistry between the cast is fantastic. I'm going to miss this show when it ends.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I love it when the episode has Julius. Also, the new nerd tech girl is smokin'.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

busyba said:


> I love this show. It's one of the handful of shows that get watched as soon as I see it show up in my Now Playing list.


Me, too. I don't know how long it will stick around, but it's one of the most fun hour long shows on TV.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

This is one of my favorites, too. I grew up in Dallas, so I try to look for familiar places every episode. Here's another thumbs up for Jenny Wade. She's not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Still loving it.

Perfect show to watch when you want something light and funny. We usually watch it while eating dinner.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> I love it when the episode has Julius. Also, the new nerd tech girl is smokin'.


Agreed on both points. :up:


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

If we're all watching it, how come the ratings are so bad?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

We're the only ones watching it, apparently.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Also, the new nerd tech girl is smokin'.


I like how they always have her bent over people's desks to type on their keyboards while the camera shoots down her shirt.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

busyba said:


> I like how they always have her bent over people's desks to type on their keyboards while the camera shoots down her shirt.


I noticed that too.. :up:


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


> I noticed that too.. :up:


Me three.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Did anyone else notice that Jonathan Frakes directed the latest episode?


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

steve614 said:


> Did anyone else notice that Jonathan Frakes directed the latest episode?


I'd seen his name in the credits before. Checking IMDB he's directed 2 episodes.

We're enjoying the series, but not really liking the "Liz" character, or even that whole storyline.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

steve614 said:


> Did anyone else notice that Jonathan Frakes directed the latest episode?


I noticed it in the opening credits.

I absolutely LOVE this show! It's so light and funny. You are not suppose to take it seriously, just enjoy the fun ride.

Loved that the geek girl put Slow Ride as Dan's ringtone! That song kept running through my head the night after I watched the show.

I hate that this may get cancelled. I'm SO tired of all the serious cop/crime/legal dramas out there. Really enjoy this along with Terriers.

Cheryl


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Yeah this show has really found its footing. Bradford is really insane.. but he has settled into a good rhythym, and I just think the show is good.

I am sure it won't last, which is too bad... I also agree on the new tech girl as well.

It is upsetting that some of my favorite new shows of the past 6 months, The Good Guys, and Terriers, are both struggling in the ratings. They both would be in my top five favorite new shows of summer/fall.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm at least 5 episodes behind. I haven't even seen the new tech girl yet.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I'm at least 5 episodes behind. I haven't even seen the new tech girl yet.


She has her hair tied up and wears glasses ala nerdette in the show. I think she looks better in the show than any of the pictures I could find of her normally.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Guess I have some catching up to do.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I'm at least 5 episodes behind. I haven't even seen the new tech girl yet.


Have you seen the State Farm Insurance commercial where there are three girls in a parking lot looking at their dinged up car and everytime one of them sings the State Farm jingle, whatever they want magically appears?

The new tech girl is the one of those three girls who wants "a hot guy with a dark side".


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I see I have KUID on shows up to episode *117*! How many episodes are they going to have in season one?

Have mercy. I need the disk space.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

netringer said:


> I see I have KUID on shows up to episode *117*! How many episodes are they going to have in season one?
> 
> Have mercy. I need the disk space.


20

Current season set to wrap up Dec 10


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

They've been filming around downtown Dallas again...I saw the Airstream trailer parked in a lot being prepared for something big...



Spoiler



It Blows Up


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

busyba said:


> Have you seen the State Farm Insurance commercial where there are three girls in a parking lot looking at their dinged up car and everytime one of them sings the State Farm jingle, whatever they want magically appears?
> 
> The new tech girl is the one of those three girls who wants "a hot guy with a dark side".


I KNEW I'd seen her somewhere before.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

speedcouch said:


> I noticed it in the opening credits.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE this show! It's so light and funny. You are not suppose to take it seriously, just enjoy the fun ride.
> 
> ...


I'm two eps behind (well it will be 3 after tonight if I don't get to it), but I absolutely love this show. I like it because it parodies the cop shops that I absolutely hate. You know, the ones that take themselves SO seriously, yet have plots that are so implausible. The plots in this show are TOTALLY implausible and that's what makes it funny. I still get a kick out of seeing the old typewriter on Stark's desk and that he still doesn't get computers. Love the music too. It's just a fun ride. Oh, and there's some pretty decent eye candy now


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Just saw last nights ep. Liz in lingerie. Wow!


----------



## DrEvil (Oct 26, 2002)

We were this close to a nip slip there for a minute.

I agree Kamakzie, Jenny Wade (Liz) in lingerie - defiantly Wow!

I love this show!


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Jenny Wade... chestalicious.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I wasn't particularly wowed by her lingerie in the B&B ep. It was kinda plain.

I thought her undercover hooker outfit was way hotter.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

If any of you use Twitter, you should follow Jenny Wade. She's pretty funny!


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

That Colin Hanks has been pretty damn lucky with the women costars he gets to be romantically paired with: Katherine Heigl and now Jenny Wade.

Loved Jenny in Reaper, and am loving her in this.

And tech girl makes me wish I studied more diligently so I could murmur sweet equations in her ear.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

MikeCC said:


> That Colin Hanks has been pretty damn lucky with the women costars he gets to be romantically paired with: Katherine Heigl and now Jenny Wade.
> 
> Loved Jenny in Reaper, and am loving her in this.
> 
> And tech girl makes me wish I studied more diligently so I could murmur sweet equations in her ear.


Jenny was in Reaper? Was she the Devil's daughter?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

No, she was the demon in love with Ben.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> No, she was the demon in love with Ben.


So you're saying Ben is with Glory?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Just watched last night's episode. I'm guessing they have boilerplate for female casting that reads something like "Must be willing to wear low-cut tops and lean over a lot."


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Just watched last night's episode. I'm guessing they have boilerplate for female casting that reads something like "Must be willing to wear low-cut tops and lean over a lot."


Really? Maybe I should check this out after all.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Just watched last night's episode. I'm guessing they have boilerplate for female casting that reads something like "Must be willing to wear low-cut tops and lean over a lot."


Always a plus in my book.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> So you're saying Ben is with Glory?


I'm not sure what bothers me more: that your reference is so far out of left field, or that I got it immediately?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Just watched last night's episode. I'm guessing they have boilerplate for female casting that reads something like "Must be willing to wear low-cut tops and lean over a lot."


Why not? This show's female viewer count is probably around twelve.


----------

